# Total War: Warhammer - Dwarfs vs Orcs & Goblins



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK0BMkKmwB4

I NEED THIS GAME!!!


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

And this is pre-alpha....


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

This is what can be done when their IP is given to people with a specific goal in mind and not the scattegun approach GW have to getting 40k on mobile devices.

Really can't wait for this game. Its going to be absolutlely beautiful and the greatest send off Warhammer Fantasy Battle could ever get.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Loli said:


> the greatest send off Warhammer Fantasy Battle could ever get.


This is it though. This is what makes me that much more excited for it. I mean, I would have been hyped to fuck anyway, but with the (in my opinion) highly disappointing Age of Sigmar and the death of Fantasy having happened, this gives me that window back into the awesomeness that is Fantasy. It's just going to be so fucking good and so far it looks so faithful towards the setting and feel of Fantasy. 

Can't wait to see some Vampire Counts stuff now. I really hope they stick with it as well, as this will be one of the few games that I will fork out money for DLC without hesitation if they start releasing Lizardmen, Chaos, Tomb Kings etc. I mean, look what they've done already with the maps! They look fantastic. Now imagine them making the jungles of Lustria, the deserts of Khemri, the frozen Chaos wastes or the rolling plains of Bretonnia.


----------



## Znoz (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope they polish\fix all mistakes what they had in Rome 2 - then Total War: Warhammer can pretend to be one of the best "warhammer" games of all time.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Can't wait to see some Vampire Counts stuff now. I really hope they stick with it as well, as this will be one of the few games that I will fork out money for DLC without hesitation if they start releasing Lizardmen, Chaos, Tomb Kings etc. I mean, look what they've done already with the maps! They look fantastic. Now imagine them making the jungles of Lustria, the deserts of Khemri, the frozen Chaos wastes or the rolling plains of Bretonnia.


Remember that there will be two other TW Warhammer games coming out after this one that adds in other factions and a different portion of the map. Once all of those are put together, you get the whole range of factions they put in and the whole map unlocked, as I understand it anyway. So the armies you named will likely be in one of the other two. If not Tomb Kings and Lizardmen, then Chaos will definitely be in one of them.

As with the other TW games, there will be a crap ton of DLC for this one guaranteed. I wouldn't be surprised if they did add in some of the other factions that weren't included with the main games.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

DeathJester921 said:


> Chaos will definitely be in one of them.


It should already be in it. The game looks fantastic and it appears they are doing everything right, but I can't understand the logic that chooses the Vampire Counts over Chaos, the enemy that is unique to Warhammer Fantasy/Warhammer 40k.


LotN


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe that's exactly why they didn't choose chaos as a main faction, they probably wanted to go with armies everyone already know from other fantasy games. After all they do have to aim for the normal total war gamers too


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> It should already be in it. The game looks fantastic and it appears they are doing everything right, but I can't understand the logic that chooses the Vampire Counts over Chaos, the enemy that is unique to Warhammer Fantasy/Warhammer 40k.
> 
> 
> LotN


Well yeah, what better way to sell an expansion then for it to be Chaos. Same reason Elves aren't in there yet either. I'd say Empire, Chaos, Dwarves, Orcs and Goblins, Skaven and Dark/High Elves are the main popular factions. The ones people really wound want. So give us the 3 of them at launch along with the Vampire Counts. Next expansion/game release Chaos and Skaven alongside say Lizardmen and Tomb Kings, then High/Dark/Wood Elves alongside Bretonnia and Beastmen.

And yeah. In fact, fuck yeah, that would be an awesome release schedule if they are indeed doing three full game releases that combined make one huge game.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Angel of Blood said:


> Well yeah, what better way to sell an expansion then for it to be Chaos. Same reason Elves aren't in there yet either. I'd say Empire, Chaos, Dwarves, Orcs and Goblins, Skaven and Dark/High Elves are the main popular factions. The ones people really wound want. So give us the 3 of them at launch along with the Vampire Counts. Next expansion/game release Chaos and Skaven alongside say Lizardmen and Tomb Kings, then High/Dark/Wood Elves alongside Bretonnia and Beastmen.
> 
> And yeah. In fact, fuck yeah, that would be an awesome release schedule if they are indeed doing three full game releases that combined make one huge game.


Hm, if that is why they've done it then I am not sure how to feel. I can see the logic in it, but it bothers me that they feel the need to hook customers by keeping the more popular factions back for expansion packs. My cynical side makes me think they aren't sure the game will be well received and want to keep the popular factions back so that if someone buys the base game and doesn't like it, they might buy the expansion to see if their favourite faction has been done well at least.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Meh, makes perfect sense to me. Can't wait, glad I can play the counts too. It just makes for easier campaign narrative as well to have a new big popular army each release.


----------



## Jazehiah (Sep 26, 2015)

To think I almost bought an older Total War game...


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Lord of the Night said:


> ... I can't understand the logic that chooses the Vampire Counts over Chaos, the enemy that is unique to Warhammer Fantasy/Warhammer 40k.
> 
> LotN


I've played/collected chaos (and really only chaos) for about 20 years, which is to say I like chaos, but they aren't all that unique. GW stole it from Michael Moorcock. And then lots of others borrowed it from them. 



Lord of the Night said:


> ...My cynical side makes me think they aren't sure the game will be well received and want to keep the popular factions back so that if someone buys the base game and doesn't like it, they might buy the expansion to see if their favourite faction has been done well at least.
> 
> LotN


I think it's equally likely if not more likely that the makers recognize that each additional faction drastically increases the amount of production time. 

If you think about the game production each faction will have half a dozen or more units to model including variations, as well as textures to paint, animations to rig, voice acting to record, at least 1 or 2 faction specific battlefields to design and texture, music to write, cut scenes to animate and render, as well as all the campaign writing and regular game programming.

That's hundreds of man hours right there for a single faction. I suspect that it makes more sense to get a good product to market sooner to help build hype. More likely if they're intentionally holding off on some fabrics is to ensure the market is there for this game and it's going to sell enough before they invest in the whole stable of armies.


----------

